# Applying for the visa 189 with only 60 points



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi All,
I am a Software Engineer from Sri Lanka and hope to migrate to Australia via the Skilled Independent(189) visa. I can claim only 60 points.
I have 3 questions,
1) Is there a risk of neglecting my EOI since I have only 60 points? Or how long it will
take to get a respond for my EOI?
2) Is it safe to get a state nomination and then apply via 190 visa?
3) Is there an advantageous/optimum period of time to lodge my EOI (ex: Just after July, since a new financial year begins)?

Please give me an advice.

Regards!
Sameera


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll answer to the best of my knowledge. I am happy if anyone corrects me if I'm wrong.

Just apply for a 189 with 60 points straight away. Since last week a number of people who were waiting long with 60 points have been invited under this occupation. Don't wait till July.

I am pretty sure you can put an EOI for 189 then start the process of getting state nomination. if you get your Sponsorhip approved before your 189 invite, just withdraw the 180 and apply for a 190 with 65 points.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

samme4life said:


> Hi All,
> I am a Software Engineer from Sri Lanka and hope to migrate to Australia via the Skilled Independent(189) visa. I can claim only 60 points.
> I have 3 questions,
> 1) Is there a risk of neglecting my EOI since I have only 60 points? Or how long it will
> ...


Sameera, could you let us know few details regarding your candidature. What is your occupation or job code? How much points do you hold against each factors such as age, education, work, ielts etc? Did you get your skills assessed? 

There is no right time t lodge eo and the best time today and now immediately. There won't be any issues as you are meEting the minimum threshold points set by dibp. to them your documentation, validation of your claims are important. If your occupation is less competitive one, then go for 189 visa only as it wallows you to roam around aussie for better jobs. financial year or other periods don't have any impacts on your application and this is a separate track.


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi sathiyaseelan,
Thank you for your response. Here are my details,
Occupation: Software Engineer
Job Code: 261313
Points:
Age 30
Language 10 (IELTS R & L 8.5 S & W 7)
Educational Qualifications 15 
Partner Skills 5


Though I got 3 and 1/2 years of post graduate industry experience, I can only claim 1 and 1/2 years of Industry Experience since ACS deduct 2 years for the qualification of degree. So I can't claim points for Skilled Employment.
Is it safe to get a state nomination and then apply via 190 visa or just apply to 189 with my current 60 points?

Kind regards!
Sameera


----------



## khanfaisalsaeed (Mar 29, 2014)

samme4life said:


> Hi All,
> I am a Software Engineer from Sri Lanka and hope to migrate to Australia via the Skilled Independent(189) visa. I can claim only 60 points.
> I have 3 questions,
> 1) Is there a risk of neglecting my EOI since I have only 60 points? Or how long it will
> ...





sathiyaseelan said:


> Sameera, could you let us know few details regarding your candidature. What is your occupation or job code? How much points do you hold against each factors such as age, education, work, ielts etc? Did you get your skills assessed?
> 
> There is no right time t lodge eo and the best time today and now immediately. There won't be any issues as you are meEting the minimum threshold points set by dibp. to them your documentation, validation of your claims are important. If your occupation is less competitive one, then go for 189 visa only as it wallows you to roam around aussie for better jobs. financial year or other periods don't have any impacts on your application and this is a separate track.



Hello, 
I am a new applicant who was just filling EOI and found multi select options for 189, 190 and 485 visa sub class I guess. Won't it address the prior question satiyAaaa.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

samme4life said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan,
> Thank you for your response. Here are my details,
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> Job Code: 261313
> ...


oK, looking at the current invite trend, i could tell that you may likely get an invite soon under 189 visa, however, choosing 190 option also in existing eoi is a good idea. You may first select a state that sponsors you now and lodge a separate application to get nomination from it. This whole process for nomination alone under 190 visa takes 30-60 days. You may now wait for 189 too and check the current invite trend and if 189 picks many candidates in no time, you could get an invite under 189 itself. So, you can process both options together and based on the outcome of invite under 190 or 189 whichever comes first could be selected later.


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi sathiyaseelan,
Thank you for your helping opinions.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*hmmmmm*



sathiyaseelan said:


> oK, looking at the current invite trend, i could tell that you may likely get an invite soon under 189 visa, however, choosing 190 option also in existing eoi is a good idea. You may first select a state that sponsors you now and lodge a separate application to get nomination from it. This whole process for nomination alone under 190 visa takes 30-60 days. You may now wait for 189 too and check the current invite trend and if 189 picks many candidates in no time, you could get an invite under 189 itself. So, you can process both options together and based on the outcome of invite under 190 or 189 whichever comes first could be selected later.


Hi Sathiyaseelan,
Oh - is it ??


I didnt know this.
I am a little surprised that - one can simultaneously for the 189 PR visa on one EOI - and also - for the 190 (state sponsored) PR visa - on another EOI ......

Thats a good strategy then - for a lot of us people.....


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> Hi Sathiyaseelan,
> Oh - is it ??
> 
> 
> ...


You can have as many EOIs as you want actually.


----------

